# do you?



## Chica (Nov 21, 2005)

jus wanted to ask when you make a sweater for your pup do you leave a big long block for where its legs go or two holes one for each leg?


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink: I leave two holes...and I use the Knifty knitter...  haven't learn to properly knit yet. :wink:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

When I crochet them I make 2 holes


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I crochet one and actually made two sleeves on it!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Ms_P said:


> I crochet one and actually made two sleeves on it!


Have you noticed that your pup can get out of the one with the sleeves easier ? I made Bella one with sleeves here it's hard to see it has sleeves but she always gets out of it :shock:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

chiscrochetcrazy said:


> Ms_P said:
> 
> 
> > I crochet one and actually made two sleeves on it!
> ...



Nope, so far she hasn't gotten out of it. We will see how it goes though. She's a good girl LOL


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Ms_P said:


> chiscrochetcrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :shock: Are you suggesting my Bella is naughty 
never :lol:


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

I knitted my Chi's first sweater with sleeves and found it VERY difficult to get it on with all the wiggling that Piña does when I try to put a sweater on her  Now I just do them with the leg holes, no sleeves


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

chiscrochetcrazy said:


> :shock: Are you suggesting my Bella is naughty
> never :lol:


Not at all


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

:lol: She just knows what she does & doesn't want or she wants what Poco wants :lol: Typical female :shock:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

She's a modern woman and knows the value of having things  
What's yours is hers, what's Paco's is hers and what's hers is hers


----------

